# Article salat al Empordà



## xarruc

Hola


l'article salat es presenta en alguns noms en l'alt empordà, en particular penso en les tres platjes prop a Begur: Sa Tuna, Sa Riera i S'Aixugador.

Era parlada la català salada en l'alt empordà? Pot algú explicar-me d'on ha pronvingut aquests noms?


des de el GDLC:

 riera  


  [956; d'un ll. *_rivarius, -a, -um_, der. de _rivus_ 'riu']

_ f_ Curs d'aigua generalment intermitent, per manca d'aigua a l'estiu, de vessant d'extensió comarcal i de cabal inferior al d'un riu.
Doncs Sa riera té sentit - és una riera. Que volen dir Sa Tuna i S'aixugador?  Que té algú uns altres exemples?

Gràcies com sempre.

Xarruc


----------



## ozon

que vol dir London? o... New York? o exeter?
Aquests noms provablemend provenen de alguna historia antiga o de alguna caracteristica del terreny, pero el seu us cuotidia es:
Tuna: cansso'
aixugar: secar de liquid alguna cosa.
POTS TROVAR MILLORS DEFINICIONS EN CUALSEVOL DICCIONARI DE CATALA


----------



## xarruc

Suposo que New York prové de la gent de la ciutat anglesa de York, però clar, en general noms no volen dir res, o el sentit original prové de paraules que des de fa moltíssim temps ja ha estat perdudes. En aquest fil volia explorar una mica l'ús del article salat, una cosa no vist en molts noms : l'escala i l'estartit usen els articles "normals". p.ex. Era l'ús de l'article salat degut a uns mallorquins que van arribar a Begur, o era l'article salat més usat llavors?

Em dónes la definició d'Aixugar com _assecar_ en castellà, que entenc és eixugar en la català estandard. M'ha semblat una possible font del nom. - 

Tuna com cançó. Tuna no apareix al gran diccionari de la llengua. Existeix la paraula tune en anglès que és tradueix com tono en castellà i to en català. No he sentit mai "tuna" usat per to, però si sigui en l'ús em semblaria potser un anglicisme recent.


----------



## chics

Hola!

A l'Empordà i a les illes Balears (ses Illes) es parla encara utilitzant l'article salat. Diuen *es/sa/es/ses* pels articles definits el/la/els/les, de manera que _Sa Riera_, per exemple, és el que en altres llocs diem _La Riera_.

No l'utilitzen a l'Empordà a causa dels mallorquins (en tot cas, tal vegada al contrari). La frontera de l'ús o no de l'article salat és vertical tallant per l'Empordà, a la dreta sí i a l'esquerra no. Diria que ha estat així "de sempre". Com la pronunciació de les neutres i altres varietats dialectals, per què? no sé. :-S

_Tuna _podria ser un acurtament d'una altra paraula o el nom d'una persona, si és alguna cosa...

Bon cap de setmana a tothom.


----------



## ernest_

xarruc said:


> Era l'ús de l'article salat degut a uns mallorquins que van arribar a Begur, o era l'article salat més usat llavors?



Pel que recordo de quan vaig estudiar història de la llengua catalana, és al revés: quan van poblar (o repoblar) les Illes Balears, hi va anar a viure gent de l'Empordà principalment i d'aquí ve que en els dialectes balears s'utilitzi l'article salat. Per cert, em penso que l'article salat és una cosa bastant informal, si vas a la web del Govern de les Illes Balears, per exemple, en veuràs pocs d'articles salats.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una curiositat: la llengua sarda (_sa limba sarda_) també sala. 

Després, dir que l'article salat el trobem en un grapat de topònims de la Catalunya Vella: Sant Joan Despí, Sant Esteve Sesrovires, Sant Martí Sarroca. N'hi ha molts més, però ara no em vénen al cap... Si algú els recorda... 

I ara que ha sortit el tema... oi que a Pollença (extrem NE de l'illa de Mallorca) no salen?

Quin tema més interessant: gràcies per treure'l, Xarruc!


----------



## News

Hola a tots!

No sé si tindrà molt a veure, però a molts indrets d'Amèrica Llatina anomenen *"tuna" *a la figuera de moro.

Pot ser que hi hagi figueres de moro a la cala Sa Tuna?

Fins després!


----------



## ampurdan

Una explicació general de l'article salat: http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_salat

A d'on jo sóc, no se sala des de fa uns quants segles. De fet, l'únic lloc de l'Empordà on he escoltat salar avui dia és a Cadaqués. I en certa manera és normal, perquè és un poble que fins fa ben poc quedava totalment aïllat per terra dels pobles més propers.

Recordo que a l'escola em van dir que hi havia més pobles que salaven i fins i to crec que un dia vaig veure un mapa que marcava els pobles on se sala. Recordo que bàsicament eren taquetes repartides per la Costa Brava.


----------



## DeBarcelona

L'artile salat es conserva a pobles aïllats de la costa brava com Tossa o Cadaqués, tot i que crec que no entre la gent jove.

D'altra banda, de topònims amb l'article salat n'hi ha per tota la Catalunya vella, i potser a la nova, tot i que no em consta: St. Just Desvern, St Hilari Sacalm, Sa boadella, St. Esteve de Sesrovires. Vaja, molts. No és una cosa de la Costa Brava només.


----------



## chics

Respecte a Sa Tuna:

*2. TUNA *_f. _
*La Tuna: *sitja o cova artificial, de forma ovalada, amb la boca o entrada a la part inferior (Solius, Begur).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Respecte a Sa Tuna:
> 
> *2. TUNA *_f. _
> *La Tuna: *sitja o cova artificial, de forma ovalada, amb la boca o entrada a la part inferior (Solius, Begur).


 
Merci, Chics! Interessant...


----------



## xarruc

> (Solius, Begur).


Què vol dir aixó? Vols dir que hi ha una tuna a Solius (que entenc és una altre poble, prop a Castell d'Aro).


----------



## chics

Bon dia.

No es veu clarament, però el mot "tuna" del meu post anterior era un enllaç a la font. Es tracta de l'edició electrónica del diccionari català-valencià-balear que edita Moll, aquest diccionari intenta recopilar les veus utilitzades (normatives o no) arreu dels Països Catalans. No hi és tot, tot, tot, però l'autor hi ha dedicat 47 anys...

La nota (Solius, Begur) indica que aquest paraula es fa servir amb aquest significat a Solius i a Begur.

Salut!


----------



## xarruc

A Sa Tuna hi ha una cova, encara que em sembla que és natural

Potser és sencillment que la cova sembla a una tuna. 

Ara que em penso, degut a la vall en es troba Sa Tuna, potser l'ombre arribar més aviat a la platja Sa Tuna que al platja S'Aixugador, que és uns cents metres lluny del poble i situat en una península prou plana on potser  el sol queda més tard.
 
El poble era de pescaders. És possible que van usar S'Aixugador per eixugar a les xarxes.


----------



## chics

Hola!

Sí que hi ha una cova a Solius que es diu Sa Tuna, no és en una platja sino que sembla que va ésser picada per l'home en el neolític, per servir d'aixopluc.

En aquest enllaç hi ha una foto de la cova dels Moros i explicacions de tots els "llocs d'interés" propers, entre els quals hi ha bastants vestigis prehistòrics:

Santa Cristina d'Aro:

[·] *Cova de Sa Tuna* i Cova dels Moros: Neolític. Sector *Solius*.(una petita cova picada a la roca que hom creu d'origen prehistòric, i que ha servit d'aixopluc al llarg dels anys i que sembla podia haver servit de crematori molt antigament. Per sota la roca hi ha la font del castell de Solius).

Potser la cova de Begur també és del neolític, que llavors el mar no arribava fins els fons... (no sé, eh?).


----------



## News

Caram, què interessant!!

Moltes gràcies per les aportacions, m'han agradat molt.


----------



## belén

Dues cosetes:

Això de anomenar "ses illes" a ses illes és un invent de Catalunya. Jo no ho havia escoltat mai fins que vaig anar a viure a Barcelona. A mi personalment em fa bastanta ràbia...Així que no crec que s'hagi de donar per fet que les Illes Balears son "ses illes", a lo millor ho diuen amb molt de afecte, no ho se, però a mi no m'agrada... Però tal vegada això sigui molt _offtopic_...

En segón lloc, a la web Govern Balear no hi trobaràs article salat perque a les Balears s'emprea el català normalitzat per escrit. 

Salutacions,

Be


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belen said:


> Això de anomenar "ses illes" a ses illes és un invent de Catalunya. Jo no ho havia escoltat mai fins que vaig anar a viure a Barcelona. A mi personalment em fa bastanta ràbia...Així que no crec que s'hagi de donar per fet que les Illes Balears son "ses illes", a lo millor ho diuen amb molt de afecte, no ho se, però a mi no m'agrada... Però tal vegada això sigui molt _offtopic_...


 
Bon vespre, Belén!

Sí: els meus amics mallorquins i menorquins ja m'ho havien explicat que això de Ses Illes era un invent dels "principatins". De tota manera, jo penso que la gent d'aquí ho diu amb afecte. Tinc un conegut d'Algaida que, per cert, sempre parla de "Sa Roqueta" per referir-se a Mallorca. És un ús generalitzat?

Saps res del fet que a Pollença no se sali? 

Besadetes "des des" Poble Sec!


----------



## belén

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Bon vespre, Belén!
> 
> Sí: els meus amics mallorquins i menorquins ja m'ho havien explicat que això de Ses Illes era un invent dels "principatins". De tota manera, jo penso que la gent d'aquí ho diu amb afecte. Tinc un conegut d'Algaida que, per cert, sempre parla de "Sa Roqueta" per referir-se a Mallorca. És un ús generalitzat?
> 
> Saps res del fet que a Pollença no se sali?
> 
> Besadetes "des des" Poble Sec!



Sí, efectivament, Sa Roqueta és un terme molt utilitzat entre noltros. De Pollensa t'en parlo a l'altre fil


----------



## Bolic

chics said:


> Hola!
> 
> A l'Empordà i a les illes Balears (ses Illes) es parla encara utilitzant l'article salat. Diuen *es/sa/es/ses* pels articles definits el/la/els/les, de manera que _Sa Riera_, per exemple, és el que en altres llocs diem _La Riera_.
> 
> No l'utilitzen a l'Empordà a causa dels mallorquins (en tot cas, tal vegada al contrari). La frontera de l'ús o no de l'article salat és vertical tallant per l'Empordà, a la dreta sí i a l'esquerra no. Diria que ha estat així "de sempre". Com la pronunciació de les neutres i altres varietats dialectals, per què? no sé. :-S


 
Jo tenc entès que es límits des parlar salat a Catalunya eren molt més amples fa un parell (en mallorquí, que significa 'un nombre indeterminat') de segles, i arribaven fins a Lleida i fins prop de Barcelona.

Es conqueridors la varen dur a ses Balears. A Pollença hi degueren arribar un grup de barcelonins…

Per cert, que a Mallorca i tot sempre hi ha hagut certes paraules que no duen s'article salat, com per exemple 'La Seu', 'l'Esglèsia' (en mallorquí pronunciat l'iglèsi) [s'institució, i no s'edifici], la mar, el rei i la reina, i algunes altres paraules que podríem denominar 'oficials'. No sé quina és sa raó correcta, però sembla que per això de no salar-los, s'article salat ha anat reculant fins que no el parlen més que un parell de vellets de Cadaquers, a part des balears i es sards.

Per cert que quan es barcelonins mos volen escarnir, el posen per tot allà on ells diuen 'el' i 'la', i així podreu sentir que diuen s'Antoni o sa Catalina, mentres que s'article personal sempre ha estat, i ho és a moltes regions catalanes, En i Na o N': n'Antoni, na Catalina, etc.

A Pollença, s'article és 'el' i 'la', només que en es parlar corrent, sa 'l' des masculí se transforma en una 'u': u poble = el poble, us nins = els nins; o en un diftong 'eu': eu poble, eus nins, indistinctivament.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bolic said:


> Per cert, que a Mallorca i tot sempre hi ha hagut certes paraules que no duen s'article salat, com per exemple 'La Seu', 'l'Esglèsia' (en mallorquí pronunciat l'iglèsi) [s'institució, i no s'edifici], la mar, el rei i la reina, i algunes altres paraules que podríem denominar 'oficials'. No sé quina és sa raó correcta, però sembla que per això de no salar-los, s'article salat ha anat reculant fins que no el parlen més que un parell de vellets de Cadaquers, a part des balears i es sards.


 
Bon dia, Mallorca! (bé suposo que també hi teniu pluja...)

A mi m'havien comentat que aquestes paraules vostres que no saleu és perquè tenen un pes especial, una magnitud, una rellevància... En el cas de "la mar", si això que em van dir és cert, sí que sens dubte té un pes especial ("la mar, la correntia de l'ànima", que deia R. Llull), però també recordo que em va explicar un filòleg de la zona de Marratxí que era per fer diferència amb "sa mà".

Besades des des Poble Sec (qui pogués xerrar com voltros!)


----------



## chics

Bolic said:


> Jo tenc entès que es límits des parlar salat a Catalunya eren molt més amples fa un parell (en mallorquí, que significa 'un nombre indeterminat') de segles, i arribaven fins a Lleida i fins prop de Barcelona.
> 
> Per cert, que a Mallorca i tot sempre hi ha hagut certes paraules que no duen s'article salat, com per exemple 'La Seu', 'l'Esglèsia' (en mallorquí pronunciat l'iglèsi) [s'institució, i no s'edifici], la mar, el rei i la reina, i algunes altres paraules que podríem denominar 'oficials'. No sé quina és sa raó correcta.


 
Gràcies, Bolic. Què interessant!

De fet ara estava passat vergonya, relegint el meu "de sempre". Clarament, a arreu de Catalunya hi ha topònims que encara conserven l'article salat, i això és que s'hi ha utilitzat, oi?

No coneixia això de les paraules de "intitucions" que no es salen, algú en sap alguna cosa?

Gràcies a tots per aquest fil tal guapo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Aquest vespre que tinc una miquetona de temps ociós m'estic dedicant a rellegir fils una mica antics i aprofito aquest per fer una pregunta als de les Balears o a qualsevol entès en el tema  (Belén & co.: ja sabeu que sóc una apassionada de la vostra parla ).

Al final vam quedar que no se sala quan la paraula fa referència a alguna cosa amb un cert pes o importància, com ara _la mar_, _la Seu_, etc. Però l'altre dia llegia a la revista Benzina una entrevista a Joan Miquel Oliver (més mallorquí que ses "Quelitas" i que sa sobrassada) i hi deia: "M'interessa *s'estètica* de *ses cases petitones*, *les cortinetes*... *Sa meva fita* és explicar *es màxim* de coses possibles *amb es mínim* de paraules".

Idò, que passa amb *les cortines*?  Com és que no les va acompanyar amb l'article salat? Són tan magnes com la mar? (potser en l'imaginari d'aquest geni solleric sí ).

Gracis, com sempre!


----------



## belén

Uh no, ses cortines són ses cortines, jajajaja...No tenc ni idea de perque ho va dir així, no m'atreveixo ni a hipotizar


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Potser van ser els de la revista que són catalanets i se'ls va colar...


----------

